# M.SALZMAN whiskey....great color!



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

i got a M.SALZMAN.CO. whiskey today.....i love the look of it,and its a nice olive green color,i paid $20.......did i do ok?.........ill get some pics up tomorrow when the suns out so i can show the color[]


----------



## rockbot (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> i got a M.SALZMAN.CO. whiskey today.....i love the look of it,and its a nice olive green color,i paid $20.......did i do ok?.........ill get some pics up tomorrow when the suns out so i can show the color[]


 
 Must have pic! in Captain Kirk's voice from Star Trek!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

these are the best i could get tonight


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

[]


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone


 does that mean it was something to keep you awake?............or were they just referring to the whiskey as an "eye opener"?[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2011)

You can get them on e-bay for $10-15....nice looking bottle so a few extra dollars is no biggie...Jim


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

i figured as much...this guy seems to price his bottles on the high side...........but i like the design,so i guess its ok.........when do these date to......1900-1910 maybe?


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2011)

yes


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Branden,

 "SALZMAN & SIEGELMAN, M. SALZMAN & CO.
 New York, NY.
 1885-1915

 Est. 1885.
 Snyder (WBr) has N.E. & B. K. Block of Cincinnati, OH. also using the "Old Empire" brand.

 Morris Salzman was originally in business with Siegelman and together they owned the Empire Distillery. Their store was at 417 6th Ave from at least 1902 to 1904. Siegelman left the partnership and set up his own business in 1904. By 1906, Morris Salzman & Co. are shown at 248 3rd Ave and stayed there until at least 1915. 

 The following account is from a great grandson of Morris Salzman: "Morris came to this country from Austria in the late 1800s. He was 16 years old, could speak no English and came alone. He settled in NYC's Lower East Side. By the 1910s he had amassed a small fortune in the liquor business. I have seen a newspaper article saying he stood in the back of a crowded Brooklyn, NY theater where people were buying War Bonds (WW1). People were buying small lots....10's and hundreds of $. He stood and purchased $1,000,000 in US Government War bonds...the crowd gasped in astonishment. That sum was unheard of in that day. He eventually exited the whiskey business due to Prohibition and went into banking, perhaps with his brother Harry.

 The company used the brand names:
 "Adirondack Pure Rye", "Bellwood Bourbon", "Empire Pure Rye", "Old Doctrine Club", "Old Webster Pure Rye", "Pure Old Rye", "Purity Above All", "S. & S. Choice Old Bourbon", "Siegleman Rye", and "Sycamore Pure Rye."

 Business name timeline:
 Salzman & Siegelman (1902-1903), M. Salzman & Co. (1905-1915)

 Address timeline:
 417 6th Ave (1902-1904), 248 3rd Ave (1906-1915)"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 In this case "eye opener" is an archaic expression for a drink of liquor.






 "The Eye Opener 1906 by Walt Kuhn"


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

i saw a clear one like tht on ebay..........supposedly they're very rare in that color?


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you[]...........your fingers must have biceps from all the typing you do[8D][]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Nov 12, 2011)

20 is a fair price, no one hurt.  True you can get them for 12-15 on eBay, and then you add postage, your up to 20.
 I have seen them in both amber and clear.
 There are also a large number of strap flasks from Salzman, I have 8 different examples in my collection.
 Have not forgotten your magazine request, time is tight, but it is on my mind.


----------



## carobran (Nov 12, 2011)

ok,like i said,as long as i can get them by Christmas thats fine[]


----------



## rockbot (Nov 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> In this case "eye opener" is an archaic expression for a drink of liquor.
> ...


 
 love that painting.


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice bottle carobran. I have seen quite a few stoneware jugs put up by that company so i imagine that the bottle isn't particularly rare. It is cool, but I would be focusing on BIM Mississippi pieces if i were you, unless you have a softness for yankee items... [].Anyway, nice piece man. []


----------



## carobran (Nov 13, 2011)

definitely no softness for yankee items!![]......but i like the look of this one[]


----------

